# Never see my Western Hognose anymore?



## Elbow123 (Jan 6, 2022)

Ive had her for 9 months now, she is nearlly 2. about 4 months ago she went on a hunger strike, however she has ate 4 times since so thats over, i used to always see her exploring, digging ect. the last 3ish weeks she isnt active and i have to dig around to feed her? is this normal?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Elbow123 said:


> Ive had her for 9 months now, she is nearlly 2. about 4 months ago she went on a hunger strike, however she has ate 4 times since so thats over, i used to always see her exploring, digging ect. the last 3ish weeks she isnt active and i have to dig around to feed her? is this normal?


Yes, they hide at this time of year until the beginning of Spring.


----------



## Elbow123 (Jan 6, 2022)

wilkinss77 said:


> Yes, they hide at this time of year until the beginning of Spring.


Thankyou for the reply. It sounds selfish of me but i havent held her in over a month! i really want to hold her today now i have the whole day off.. am i right in thinking i shouldnt dig around to find her?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No snake "needs" to be held.
Hogs naturally brumate over the winter which is why every autumn and winter there are plenty of "help my hognose won't feed" threads appear.
Some basic research into their husbandry would explain this, and how to prepare for brumation, how to brumate, and how to end brumation.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you sure it's not a male?

Double check your temps, may be too cold. 

Hognoses do slow down and hide over winter as others have said. 

Snakes prefer to be left alone.


----------

